
Possibly timely items from my reliability list - VBprogrammer
https://rachelbythebay.com/w/2019/08/01/reliability/
======
VBprogrammer
One of my favourite bugs from these type of issues was that one of the South
American timezones changes from daylight savings to normal time at midnight.
Meaning that anything which works on the assumption that midnight on any given
date is a valid datetime is wrong.

